# Volunteer Tomatoes??



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I always save my coffee grounds in a bucket and I also throw all my plant material in there too(old vegetables and fruit). We have probably 15 small trees in old molasses tubs scattered around the yard. About a month ago I dumped the coffee grounds in with my little Lemon tree that hasn't been doing too good the last couple of years. About a week after I did that the litttle tree perked up big time. I also have 5 tomatoe plants coming up from the leftovers. My question is: Will these tomatoe plants produce tomatoes? They are growing pretty fast.
Probably a stupid question, but just don't know as I am sure they were some kind of hydrid or something.
Thanks, Bukk


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have volunteer plants from last spring in the same pots. When the birds got to the fruit, I'd just dump them down on the soil.

this spring - volunteer tomatoes - and they have fruit.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I am not a plant expert but I am quite sure they will produce. Plant them and enjoy your fruits.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

They will almost certainly produce some fruit, but not likely similar to the original fruit. Most large tomatos do not produce seeds true to type. The exceptions are cherry/grape/cherub/etc and heritage types. If the seeds were from something like that then you will get similar fruit. Most commercial growers use hybrids that do not reproduce true.

In any case you'll get something and it's always fun to see what comes up. Half of my tomatos this year (well, 3 out of 7 plants as I am limited on space) are seeds from store bought cherry tomatos that we liked. I have had very good luck with them in the past.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replys



CDHknives said:


> They will almost certainly produce some fruit, *but not likely similar to the original fruit. Most large tomatos do not produce seeds true to type*. The exceptions are cherry/grape/cherub/etc and heritage types. If the seeds were from something like that then you will get similar fruit. *Most commercial growers use hybrids that do not reproduce true.*
> 
> In any case you'll get something and it's always fun to see what comes up. Half of my tomatos this year (well, 3 out of 7 plants as I am limited on space) are seeds from store bought cherry tomatos that we liked. I have had very good luck with them in the past.


That's kind of what I figured. These were probably roma tomatoes from HEB or Super S. I'm just gonna leave them right there with my lemon tree and see what happens. Cool, Thanks


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well It's been a month. I have about 15 tomatoes on the vine. Some look like a Roma and some look like a banana pepper.:spineyes:
Whatcha got Speckle-Catcher and CDH?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Last summer I had a garden and tomatoes that acquired holes in them so I picked them and thru them in another part of garden that want not planted. Well this year a single plant came up and I have been watering it and now it has 3 tomatoes. My question is how did it get polinated as no other tomates are in the garden this year. Closest garden 1/4 miles away so a bee must have polinated it from another plant. Right or wrong????


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Juan, tomatoes are self-pollinating, they have both male & female flowers. 

I too have 3 or 4 volunteers from last year coming up. It will be interesting to see what the fruit is like...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mine aren't doing too good. in fact, I was at HEB yesterday and they had patio tomato plants clearance priced. So I bought one - I'm going to pull up the old one and replace it.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Mine are fighting fungus badly...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Mine are growing like crazy. Everything is doing well this year. Tomatoes, yellow squash, jalapenos (they grew all year long), habaneros, tabasco peppers, mint, basil...everything is like on steroids. I blame it on the early rains and miracle-grow. It is certainly not from my gardening skills.


----------

